# Anyone Heard of????



## pandorarose3 (Nov 14, 2012)

Anyone heard of Excalibur Work Force, they emailed me about two Remote Manager Coder Positions.  I tried looking up this company online and can't find anything about this company other than a few things about them being a scam and that the BBB has them listed as no longer in business.


----------



## twizzle (Nov 14, 2012)

pandorarose3 said:


> Anyone heard of Excalibur Work Force, they emailed me about two Remote Manager Coder Positions.  I tried looking up this company online and can't find anything about this company other than a few things about them being a scam and that the BBB has them listed as no longer in business.


I guess that says it all.
They probably want money up front to secure a position, never to be seen again. I wouldn't touch them with a 10 foot pole or a barge pole, whichever is the larger.


----------

